# Do you recycle?



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

So, do you? 

Me = yes.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Yes, most of the time.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes! It's very important to me.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I try


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I recycle beer bottles (got a few of those...) and I recycle paper at work, but I don't recycle cans at home and I don't recycle paper at home.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I try to recycle, if possible.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

Yes, I think it is important so I do it. Our garbage collection service has made it easier by providing a separate container for recycable materials. We don't collect a lot of newspapers but we do recycle those also.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I do as much as possible. We recycle all of our cardboard at work since it greatly reduces the amount of garbage in the dumpster and cuts down on the cost of disposal. We have to pay a deposit on cans and bottles here so I always save and turn in my empty ones to get my money back.


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

Becky said:


> I used to, but it got to be too much of a hassle.


I've cut down somewhat on my recycling effort. Unfortunately, it can be a hassle when your kitchen becomes what looks like a canning and bottling plant in one.

Also disconcerting is that my trash collection company has recently doubled their rates because they basically don't want to pick up recycled stuff, even though they are required by law to provide it.

I do recycle plastic bags, which are more manageable, and a few cans. opcorn


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, my mom makes us recycle, and that's good.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I should, but I don't.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yep! We have a whole recycling center in the backyard with different garbage cans for paper, cans, bottles ect. With how much coke I drink we make quite a lot of money :lol


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Of course. I thought everyone did, lol.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I recycle paper, plastic, metal and glass. We're supposed to dispose of "dangerous" items (such as pressurized cans, batteries, etc.) in a special depot on the outskirts of town (how convenient is _that_ :fall), so I just stuff them in the general bag, and hope they don't explode!


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

My soda cans are recycled. Unfortuantely, there's no longer a weekly collection of newspapers, for the purpose of recycling, where I live.


----------



## mysticalzoe (Apr 25, 2005)

Nope, and I don't care to recycle, plus, since i am forgetful now i would probably forget to recycle, it's another thing I don't have to worry or think about!

Jessica


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

mysticalzoe said:


> Nope, and I don't care to recycle, plus, since i am forgetful now i would probably forget to recycle, it's another thing I don't have to worry or think about!
> 
> Jessica


----------



## mysticalzoe (Apr 25, 2005)

not trying to offend but that's how I feel about recycling!


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

It's ok, I know alot of people don't recycle. I just don't think I could throw stuff away that could be recycled - I would feel guilty. It is a pain sometimes, but I feel good that I am doing something to help.


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

Environmentalism is a postmodernist's masochism.

Edit: Yes, I recycle.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I never realized until a couple of years ago that in some places people just don't recycle. I think it was when I was 14 and went to Colorado and my relatives just threw everything in one garbage bag. In NJ, it seems likes it's the law. Besides the environmental factor, it probably tends to keep the weight of trash down if someone has a party and is throwing away beer bottles. I can't imagine having a huge party and the garbage men taking a bag full of 12 oz bottles. I've seen people do it but if I were the trash guy I wouldn't take it.


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Yup, we recycle at my house. Its mandatory in my city.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes!! We drink A LOT of water so our recycling bin is always full of them... besides why not make the world a better place? ...( who am I kidding, its doomed.. :sigh )


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes...I pretty much have too. My town refuses to pick up any garbage that's not in a clear bag. If there any cans, etc in them, they won't take the bag.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Definitely I do. Unfortunately, I have to take my recyclables in my truck to the city's recycling bins since there is no pickup at this complex. 

I'm happy to see that so many people on the board are concerned about the environment. :clap


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Just cans and bottles. I don't waste my time with paper because I use so much of it and don't have any place to store it. I also recycle dead foliage and a bushes, etc. My mom likes to use styrofoam plates and cups but I'm morally against that.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Sure do


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

free thinker said:


> Definitely I do. Unfortunately, I have to take my recyclables in my truck to the city's recycling bins since there is no pickup at this complex.
> 
> I'm happy to see that so many people on the board are concerned about the environment. :clap


 :agree

I also have to take mine to city bins, and they moved them to another (farther) location, which sucks but I am still going to take them.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I try to, but they don't always pick it up!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

All the environmentalists shall hate me, but no, I don't recycle, other than aluminum cans that are actually worth something (maybe 50 cents a pound).

In my city we're supposed to buy these special blue plastic bags to contain our recyclables. The day I pay money for a special bag for my trash, sort my trash, and wash out tin cans will be the day that CNN reports a snow storm in Hell. I don't go out of my way to destroy the Earth, but I'm not going to play games with my garbage either.

To really upset environmentalists: to avoid disposal fees for an old air conditioner my brother brought it over when he visited and I tore it apart, which includes cutting the freon line (and destroying the ozone layer) and threw the parts in the trash. They charge to take away an AC unit, but they charge nothing to take away parts of an AC unit.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

...


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I don't go out of my way to destroy the Earth
> 
> to avoid disposal fees for an old air conditioner my brother brought it over when he visited and I tore it apart, which includes cutting the freon line (and destroying the ozone layer) and threw the parts in the trash.


 :con

What a single post can tell us. Just imagine if everyone had that attitude.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

i recycle and i am damn proud of it


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

:um


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I work with automotive air conditioning systems and we are required by law to reclaim and recycle refrigerant. We have to purchase a $5,000 machine to evacuate the system before working on it and are required to be certified. Discharging refrigerant into the atmosphere is a federal offense punishable by heavy fines and prison sentences. While I admit the chances of getting caught are pretty slim, its not something I would openly admit to doing...


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

No. After seeing Penn and Teller's expose on recyclying a few months ago (on their television program called "BS") I decided to no longer recycle. Basically, recycling is nothing more than feel-good nonsense that doesn't really accomplish anything and can, believe it or not, actually harm the environment in certain situations.

Just the other day, for example, I read an article about the "state of the art" recycling center in that gigantic shopping mall in Minnesota. It turns out that the whole thing is a phony public relations scam that the garbage companies have to operate at a huge loss. Incredibly, they actually have retarded people -- who earn less than minimum wage -- sorting the trash in the basement after all the stores close. The vast majority of the mall's trash is just shipped off to the landfill.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Jim said:


> No. After seeing Penn and Teller's expose on recyclying a few months ago (on their television program called "BS") I decided to no longer recycle. Basically, recycling is nothing more than feel-good nonsense that doesn't really accomplish anything and can, believe it or not, actually harm the environment in certain situations.


I sure wouldn't base my conclusion on one commentary. There are many who are more qualified than they are who disagree with their assessment.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

i try my best to recycle. i collect beer bottles/cans and plasic bottles, soda cans and stuff in my room and im gonna go recycle them at the grocery store sometime :b we dont have a recycle pick up thingy around here...thats mainly why we dont recycle papers. our neighbors recycle alot...so when i pet sit over there i put the cans and stuff and paper in the recycling bins they have. i dont think its that much of a pain in the *** to recycle... its worth my time.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

free thinker said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't go out of my way to destroy the Earth
> ...


Yeah, I'm going to feel real guilty about that minor sin, while I see other folks driving about town in their gigantic SUVs that get 13 miles per gallon.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> free thinker said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


You acknowledge (in an apparently boastful manner) that you are destroying the ozone layer. That action is against the law for good reason. And I don't see what SUV's have to do with your conduct? When someone does something wrong does it seem appropriate to use the excuse that others in the world are doing wrong things so therefore I shouldn't feel guilty. Can you imagine living in a world where everyone used that rationale?


----------

